# Aroma of curing mj??



## craterlake (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi folks! I have another question. I am in the process of harvesting my garden. I have some drying and some curing in tupperware bowls. My question is...when does it start smelling like regular mj? It still has a kind of vegetative odor about it. I'm used to the aroma of what I call 'store bought' mj, and mine does not have that good kind of smell yet. Will it get there eventually? I know...be patient!! LOL!!

tanks!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 9, 2011)

The last part...be patient....it takes time to cure properly, weeks to months sometimes. It can be dry enough to smoke and still be curing, the smell and true flavor comes with time much like a fine wine!

You're getting there, my friend!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 9, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> The last part...be patient....it takes time to cure properly, weeks to months sometimes. It can be dry enough to smoke and still be curing, the smell and true flavor comes with time much like a fine wine!
> 
> You're getting there, my friend!


 
Oh I hope so! It's been a long learning experience for me. I can't wait for my next garden!! I don't plan to start it until fall, so is it a good idea to wait to order seeds? I am very leary about ordering stuff like this online, it seems so obviously traceable. I just do not want to use bagseed anymore. I learned my lessons this time. Is the seed bank advertised on this site safe??


----------



## Roddy (Apr 9, 2011)

I use it without concern! Use guaranteed delivery and you'll have no problem!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 9, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I use it without concern! Use guaranteed delivery and you'll have no problem!


 
Should I order now or wait till closer to planting time? Is there a freshness issue with seeds? Probably to some extent.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 9, 2011)

I doubt they'll go bad between now and then, if there's something available now that's hard to find go for it! Otherwise, you can wait, just remember it takes a couple weeks to deliver!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 10, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I doubt they'll go bad between now and then, if there's something available now that's hard to find go for it! Otherwise, you can wait, just remember it takes a couple weeks to deliver!


 
Any suggestions? I do not know the difference between sativa/indica or any particular strain. I have smoked purple haze and thought it was pretty good, but other than that I don't know any of the names of the different kinds. I suppose it depends on the type of buzz one wants?? :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, type of buzz. Strains I've liked are pineapple express for the great flavor and mellow high, most Kush strains and Northern Lights! Northern Lights was strong yet very tasty!! I suggest buying a few seeds of each strain you wish to try in case of germ issues! 

NL is a simple to grow strain, give that a try, not sure which breeder is the best??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2011)

Sativas give you more of a head high.  They generally give you an up energetic high.  Indicas are more of a body high--more of a couch-lock high.

I buy virtually everything I need online, including seeds.  I have done this for many many years.  Buying seeds online is probably about the safest part of this growing stuff.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Crater and :welcome: to MP... To ease your mind a bit about your concern with Online seed purchases; Attitude is a great site number one... Number two, it goes like this: If indeed your package is ceased by US customs, you will receive a little yellow card in the mail informing you that you have had a package ceased in your name if you'd like to come pick it up. As much as "possession is 9/10 of the law" works against you; in this particular instance, it works for you too! If you never go get the ceased package, you never are in possession of the illegal contraband, and therefore cannot be charged with it... And if you use the stealth shipping (like $12 USD) and your package is ceased, they'll reship your entire order free of charge!


Edit: I just realized, I'm assuming you live in the states... If not, I'm not sure about any of this for your area! But in the states; you're good bro!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 11, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Hi Crater and :welcome: to MP... To ease your mind a bit about your concern with Online seed purchases; Attitude is a great site number one... Number two, it goes like this: If indeed your package is ceased by US customs, you will receive a little yellow card in the mail informing you that you have had a package ceased in your name if you'd like to come pick it up. As much as "possession is 9/10 of the law" works against you; in this particular instance, it works for you too! If you never go get the ceased package, you never are in possession of the illegal contraband, and therefore cannot be charged with it... And if you use the stealth shipping (like $12 USD) and your package is ceased, they'll reship your entire order free of charge!
> 
> 
> Edit: I just realized, I'm assuming you live in the states... If not, I'm not sure about any of this for your area! But in the states; you're good bro!


 
I do live in the states! So the Attitude is the place to go? I will try it out! I won't grow with bag seed anymore...too much risk of hermies as I found out!! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 11, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sativas give you more of a head high. They generally give you an up energetic high. Indicas are more of a body high--more of a couch-lock high.
> 
> I buy virtually everything I need online, including seeds. I have done this for many many years. Buying seeds online is probably about the safest part of this growing stuff.


 
I am relieved as I was wondering about the safety issues, but I feel better now!! So, are the seeds listed as sativas or indica when you order? 'Cause I sure don't know one from the other. Roddy recommended Northern Lights. 
Sounds like a good one for me. I also have tried purple haze and liked it real well. I'm not a connoisseur by any stretch! But I'm learning!!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 11, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Yes, type of buzz. Strains I've liked are pineapple express for the great flavor and mellow high, most Kush strains and Northern Lights! Northern Lights was strong yet very tasty!! I suggest buying a few seeds of each strain you wish to try in case of germ issues!
> 
> NL is a simple to grow strain, give that a try, not sure which breeder is the best??


 
Simple to grow sounds good to me!!  LOL! Germ issues? I am also going to investigate carbon filters? Any advice on them? Do they really keep the aroma down? I have been spraying a lot of stong deoderizers in my house these last couple of weeks of flowering!! 
So is the Attitude seed bank the only one you guys advise to use? I want to get eveything ready for my next garden. I am almost done with this harvest. I have only three plants left to go! Then I'll break for the summer.Too much to do!

tanks!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 11, 2011)

okay, there are as follows; indica, indica dominant, sativa, sativa dominant, indica/sativa hybrid, autoflower (ruderalis cross with one of the preceding). Northern lights is a indica dominant, and purple haze (any haze) is a sativa dominant... Indicas will have short broad leaves, and sativa will have long skinny leaves. Indicas stay short and have a "Christmas tree" shape, and sativas like to stretch out... Indicas are usually better for indoor, unless space is not an issue (i.e. 12' ceilings and plenty of canopy space.) THG is correct about the two distinguishable highs, but you can harvest an indica slightly early, and get similar effects to a sativa dominant strain... Indicas are also better for pain and insomnia than sativas... Hope this helps!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 11, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> okay, there are as follows; indica, indica dominant, sativa, sativa dominant, indica/sativa hybrid, autoflower (ruderalis cross with one of the preceding). Northern lights is a indica dominant, and purple haze (any haze) is a sativa dominant... Indicas will have short broad leaves, and sativa will have long skinny leaves. Indicas stay short and have a "Christmas tree" shape, and sativas like to stretch out... Indicas are usually better for indoor, unless space is not an issue (i.e. 12' ceilings and plenty of canopy space.) THG is correct about the two distinguishable highs, but you can harvest an indica slightly early, and get similar effects to a sativa dominant strain... Indicas are also better for pain and insomnia than sativas... Hope this helps!


 
Yes I'm sure it will when I go to order. I was playing around on The Attitude's web site. Lots of stuff there! I didn't see Northern lights, but I assume it is under one of the headings that I didn't open up. I will have to study that more! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Yes I'm sure it will when I go to order. I was playing around on The Attitude's web site. Lots of stuff there! I didn't see Northern lights, but I assume it is under one of the headings that I didn't open up. I will have to study that more! Thanks for the info!!


 
There's a search bar up top and you can enter strain names there for results... Actually, I'll do the dirty work for you! 

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=northern+lights&specify=any&act=viewCat&Submit.x=0.Submit.y=0.Submit=Go

Switch the "xx" with "tt" and copy and paste this into your address bar... Showing the results for ALL breeders of this strain! Good luck brother!

Okay, for some reason or other, it keeps putting a space between the "c" and the "t" in the word "act" this is replaced with "%20" and needs to be deleted from the address... So copy and paste, switch "xx" for "tt" and delete "%20" from the middle of the word "act" in the address bar! If you can't figure it out; simply search "northern lights" and it'll give you a list of related hits! Hope this helps yo!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 12, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> There's a search bar up top and you can enter strain names there for results... Actually, I'll do the dirty work for you!
> 
> hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=northern+lights&specify=any&act=viewCat&Submit.x=0.Submit.y=0.Submit=Go
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much, I will do that! (And by the way...I'm not a brother, I'm a sister!)  LOL!


----------



## Gartner (Apr 13, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Hi folks! I have another question. I am in the process of harvesting my garden. I have some drying and some curing in tupperware bowls. My question is...when does it start smelling like regular mj? It still has a kind of vegetative odor about it. I'm used to the aroma of what I call 'store bought' mj, and mine does not have that good kind of smell yet. Will it get there eventually? I know...be patient!! LOL!!
> 
> tanks!!



Drying it properly, in room temperature and proper air circulation,
Also check its free from moister,  cure it properly, put it in glass jar...
The aroma depends upon the breed of the weed....






:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2011)

bump.....


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Thanks so much, I will do that! (And by the way...I'm not a brother, I'm a sister!)  LOL!


My bad... I sincerely apologize, ma'am! you'll notice a dramatic change in the smell from that "planty" smell to it's final aroma... Might get a bit musky from time to time during the curing process, just dump the buds out and let them air out for about an hour or so and when the outsides feel crispy again, place them back into the jars... Burp them several times a day to begin with (open the jar for a minute and roll the jar as to fluff them up and rearrange them)and less and less often gradually over the curing process; until they're completely cured (no more moisture) at which point you can leave them in the jar, in a dark and cool place for long time storage!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Simple to grow sounds good to me!!  LOL! Germ issues? I am also going to investigate carbon filters? Any advice on them? Do they really keep the aroma down? I have been spraying a lot of stong deoderizers in my house these last couple of weeks of flowering!!
> So is the Attitude seed bank the only one you guys advise to use? I want to get eveything ready for my next garden. I am almost done with this harvest. I have only three plants left to go! Then I'll break for the summer.Too much to do!
> 
> tanks!!



By germ issues, he meant germination issues, not germs.

If you have a good exhaust fan and negative pressure in your space, you should not have odors escaping.  I can have people within feet of my closet during late flowering and there is not odor.  Depending on where you exhaust your air, you may need a carbon filter.  However the first step to an odor free room is negative pressure.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> By germ issues, he meant germination issues, not germs.
> 
> If you have a good exhaust fan and negative pressure in your space, you should not have odors escaping. I can have people within feet of my closet during late flowering and there is not odor. Depending on where you exhaust your air, you may need a carbon filter. However the first step to an odor free room is negative pressure.


 
OK. that's a new one on me...negative pressure?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 17, 2011)

The air exchange makes for a suction action, causing negative pressure...think of trying to open a car door against water. The negative pressure makes it harder to open the door, this shows the air is being sucked out of the room at a good rate. That's the best I can explain in my simple head lol, someone with more technical thinking can elaborate or correct!


----------



## craterlake (Apr 17, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> The air exchange makes for a suction action, causing negative pressure...think of trying to open a car door against water. The negative pressure makes it harder to open the door, this shows the air is being sucked out of the room at a good rate. That's the best I can explain in my simple head lol, someone with more technical thinking can elaborate or correct!


 
OK, well, I'm not sure if I have that or not! I have a high capacity ceiling exhaust fan venting into my attic in the closet, but the air is just drawn in from the room outside the closet doors. The odor appears to be filtering down through the attic hatch in the hallway outside the bedrooms.. It isn't real strong, but still noticeable to someone who knows that aroma! It's soon to be a moot point though as I have one more plant to harvest and then I'll be done for the summer. :woohoo: 
And hermies or not...it's all good too!! I'd share some with you all for all the help you gave me through all this, but it will have to be just a happy  thought instead!!:aok: 

tanks for the info!


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2011)

:aok:...


----------



## ftw (Apr 25, 2011)

craterlake said:
			
		

> Simple to grow sounds good to me!! LOL! Germ issues? I am also going to investigate carbon filters? Any advice on them? Do they really keep the aroma down? I have been spraying a lot of stong deoderizers in my house these last couple of weeks of flowering!!
> So is the Attitude seed bank the only one you guys advise to use? I want to get eveything ready for my next garden. I am almost done with this harvest. I have only three plants left to go! Then I'll break for the summer.Too much to do!
> 
> tanks!!


ive used single seed centre,as well as attitude,they are the only 2 that i have found that has gauranteed shipping options.attitude is cheaper.


----------



## craterlake (Apr 25, 2011)

ftw said:
			
		

> ive used single seed centre,as well as attitude,they are the only 2 that i have found that has gauranteed shipping options.attitude is cheaper.


 
Thanks for the info, I'll maybe try both !


----------

